# unable to connect to wireless network with laptop



## tunney (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a laptop from work that I use at home and I have able to access the internet at home using my secured wireless network. The techs at work had to remove all information on the laptop recently and reload it. 

Since the laptop information was relaoded I have been unable to access my secured wireless network using the password, but I can access my neighbors wireless unsecured network. My daughter also uses my wireless network and has had no problems accessing the network.

Can you help me?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Disable encryption on the router and try to connect. If successful re-enable encryption and reconnect.

If unsuccessful please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## tunney (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is the information per your instructions:

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connetion-specific DNS Suffix: .:
Description&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...: Realtek RTL*139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet
Ethernet NIC 
Physical Address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 00-40-2B-3C-D2-F3
Dhcp Enanled&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;: No
IP Address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;: 68.42.204.96
Subnet Mask&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.: 255.255.254.0
Default Gateway&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...: 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.: 68.87.77.130
68.87.72.130
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connetion-specific DNS Suffix: .:
Description&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...: WAN Network Driver
Physical Address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..: 00-03-8A-00-00-11
Dhcp Enanled&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;...&#8230;: No
IP Address&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;: 152.163..0.0
Subnet mask&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.: 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I see a lot of typos and there is missing information, so I doubt that display is per my instructions. 

Nonetheless there is more than enough information to show a big mess.

Assuming that you want to connect via wireless right click on the wireless connection in Network Connections and select Properties. Then Internet Protocol (TCP/IP) - Properties - select 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto' and back completely out of Network Connections.

If for some reason you have your router's Dhcp server disabled then you have to instead assign a proper IP configuration, which will include Gateway and DNS server(s).

If you are trying to connect via ethernet pretty much the same applies.


----------



## tunney (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks, I will give your directions a try. You're right I could not copy the information per your instructions and instead I tried to recreate it, albiet poorly.


----------



## Jason Ess (Sep 4, 2007)

Not trying to barge in the thread hahha, but, tunney makes a good point...

If he cant connect to the internet, it is semi-hard to copy and paste his ipconfig into the reply! So he might of had to use his daughters computer and was looking back and forth and copying the information, and missed some. 


I just love to interuppt..please..proceed.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Jason Ess said:


> Not trying to barge in the thread hahha, but, tunney makes a good point...
> 
> If he cant connect to the internet, it is semi-hard to copy and paste his ipconfig into the reply! So he might of had to use his daughters computer and was looking back and forth and copying the information, and missed some.
> 
> I just love to interuppt..please..proceed.


Perhaps you should hold your tongue until you read and understand the whole message. 



TerryNet said:


> *If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.*


I guess you missed the proceeding statement.


----------



## xtn (Feb 9, 2008)

tunney said:


> I have a laptop from work that I use at home and I have able to access the internet at home using my secured wireless network. The techs at work had to remove all information on the laptop recently and reload it.
> 
> Since the laptop information was relaoded I have been unable to access my secured wireless network using the password, but I can access my neighbors wireless unsecured network. My daughter also uses my wireless network and has had no problems accessing the network.
> 
> Can you help me?


Alright, since the settings was reloaded or changed in your pc, it must have messed up with your previous wireless settings.

I assume that your wireless network is secured. When you try to connect to it, did it asked to type in your WEP key or security key? If so, have you typed the correct key?

Now try to do this, Hard wire your laptop through the ethernet port.
Test your connection, If you can surf via the ethernet, of course the issue is your security setting on your wireless.
Now if you can surf via ethernet cable, type this on the address bar. 192.168.1.1
If it prompts you username and password, type UN:admin PW:admin if you have a linksys router, type UN:admin and leave the password field blank if you have a netgear router.
Well these are default settings of modems and router.
It should lead you to the GUI of the modem.
Check your wireless settings, preferably go to WEP settings and double check the WEP key or Security password that is in there.
After that, while your pc is still hard wired, try to connect to your wireless network again using the WEP key you looked at.
This should fix the problem.

On the other hand if your connection says limited or no connectivity. Please post and I'll give instructions to fix it.

Hope this helps. Good day!


----------

